# قداس لأبونا موسى رشدى كامل و حصري



## أبن البابا (7 مايو 2010)

†††††††††††††
†* بـــــســــم الأب والأبــــن والروح الـقـدس الإلــه الواحـد †*
*آمـــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــن*
و تتوالي الحصريات هنا في ارض الابداع و التميز
في منتدي الكنيسة



حصــــريــــــــاً
قداس لابونا موسي رشدي كامل
طبعاً قداس فوق الرائع







*للتحميل المباشر*







لو الموضوع عجبك ضع رد تقيماً لمجهودي






استنوني هنا رايح بسرعه اجيب حصريات و راجع تاني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







أذكروني في صلواتكم
*أخوكم*
*كيرلس أبن البابا*










في منتدي الكنيسة مش هتعرف تبطل تحميل




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليك على القداس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)




----------



## بن الراعى (10 أبريل 2011)

جميل اووووووى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sheriffanous (7 مايو 2011)

no link, thank you for putting it again


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مايو 2011)

sheriffanous قال:


> no link, thank you for putting it again


*تم تعديل اللينك 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## sheriffanous (8 مايو 2011)

no, still not working, says site not found
this is my email if you could send it please
*ممنوع وضع الايميلات *


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ... ربنا يعوضكم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2011)

شكراا جدااا تم التحميل​


----------



## sheriffanous (8 مايو 2011)

How do you download, itsn't working with me?


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مايو 2011)

sheriffanous قال:


> How do you download, itsn't working with me?


*دى لينكات مختلفة اتمنى يشتغل معاك

الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/231615296/3529744c/____.html

الجزء التانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/231615327/a018f726/____.html
*​


----------



## sheriffanous (9 مايو 2011)

Got it, very beautiful, thank you very much really
God bless


----------



## saber melad (13 مايو 2011)

د انا راعى ليك دوما براعيك
وعينى عليك طول الايام يا ابنى


----------



## النسر الطائر (4 يوليو 2011)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## mekolovers2008 (6 يوليو 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bilseka (6 يوليو 2011)

انا بحب ابونا موسى قوي وجاري التحميل وربنا يبارك فيك ويفرح قلبك ديما


----------



## النسر الطائر (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على القداس


----------



## باسم رمزى جرجس (3 أغسطس 2011)

بجد رائع جدا شكرا و الرب معك


----------



## الامير يو (16 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

